# Source for CA glue



## DanoP (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a source for inexpensive CA glue? Rockler's prices for a little 4oz bottle are driving me to the poor house. I've looked on line but all that I could find would come up to about the same cost when you add shipping.

Appreciate the help!
Dan


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know, I have used Rockler since I started buying CA glue. The only other place I have ever gotten it is the little tubes from the dollar store, but you only get 4 drops in each tube.


----------



## chickenguru (Mar 15, 2010)

I just bought some at Lee Valley. 2 oz $ 12.50 CDN.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I got my last bottle at Woodcraft when it was on sale. Think it was about $17.95 or something like that.

http://www.caglue.com/HST-8-Super-T-Medium-4oz_p_18.html
This is a source I found with Google. Haven't used them myself.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I purchase mine at Lee Valley as well. Price looks better than the one crank posted.

If you are using a large amount of it, I suppose at that rate it could get to be a pile of money…


----------



## DanoP (Dec 30, 2011)

I do go through a lot of it… I don't sell anything but it seems like every time I reach for the bottle, it's almost empty. I use it as a finish on small bowls, rolling pins, tool handles, etc and it feels like I spend as much on glue as I do on wood.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Go to any Hobby shop, no need just to go to wood shops. CA is just Super Glue. You can order in larger quantites and save. For instance Tower Hobbies sells it in large bottles and various types. $7 US at Tower for 2oz, 11.99 for 4oz Thin or meduim type.

True Value and Ace Hardware has it also I saw some in Home Depot recently too.

I have been using CA in the RC airplane building world for 20 years LOL… The stuff is everywhere (not just on my fingers) Shop around.

I can also assure you that CA is CA is CA no matter where you get it or what label is on it. It just depends if it's thin, medium or thick versions


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Fastcap

2P-10 adhesive. I use it ALL the time in my work.


----------



## turnDon (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi! I JUST signed up! Browsing the net and came across your dilema I get C.A. from a guy in Guelph, Ontario very cheap! I buy 2oz. bottles at $7.95 and he has 20oz. bottles for under $20! Also carriies the accelorator as well. Check out www.penblanks.ca….Good Luck!! Don


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Try www.woodenwonderstx.com There's a link on the left side of the page for CA glue. All different size bottles and gluing accessories.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I once worked in a hobby shop selling R/C airplane kits and we sold a lot of CA glue. Hobby shop is the place I still go to get it.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I've used http://www.e-zbond.com/ before. I use Fastcap now.


----------

